# Gun control new Angle from NY



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"Gun purchasers may need to submit social media history under proposed New York legislation"

"Senate Bill 9191, according to WHAM, mandates "social media and search engine reviews prior to the approval of an application or renewal of a license to carry or possess a pistol or revolver; requires a person applying for a license to carry or possess a pistol or revolver or a renewal of such license to consent to having his or her social media accounts and search engine history reviewed and investigated for certain posts and/or searches over a period of 1-3 years prior to the approval of such application or renewal; defines terms."

https://www.foxnews.com/us/gun-purc...a-history-under-proposed-new-york-legislation


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Lets attach a rider to the bill stating that the same circumstances apply to everyone running for political office in the state of new york!


If I lived in said liberal hell hole while I know LEO's don't make the laws I believe I would be forced to fill my search engine with searches for the most depraved legal pornography for their viewing pleasure.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Lets attach a rider to the bill stating that the same circumstances apply to everyone running for political office in the state of new york!.....


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

soooooooooo - some liberal searches your FB postings - doesn't like that you posted nasty about Obammy and/or ole' Hellery - rejects you and absolutely every other suspected conservative >>>> after 2-3 years of fighting the system you finally win - and - it starts all over again on the next renewal because now you're a danger ....

can you say slippery slope ...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Is prepperforums.net social media? To the anti gun zealots it will be you know it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Agh yes. The thought police have arrived. 1984 anyone?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm sure the ACLU will jump in and fight this one


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's an easy one, does not apply. How will they check someone without a fakebook or other social media account?? Confiscate my computer and check my prepper forum account, where does is stop??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> That's an easy one, does not apply. How will they check someone without a fakebook or other social media account?? Confiscate my computer and check my prepper forum account, where does is stop??


 They don't have to Google has every search you ever made linked to you. And will be happy to supply it for a price.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> soooooooooo - some liberal searches your FB postings - doesn't like that you posted nasty about Obammy and/or ole' Hellery - rejects you and absolutely every other suspected conservative >>>> after 2-3 years of fighting the system you finally win - and - it starts all over again on the next renewal because now you're a danger ....
> 
> can you say slippery slope ...


What do you think they would say about posting on this site?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Three words - eighty percent receivers


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

dsdmmat said:


> Three words - eighty percent receivers


......


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

if you live in NY it is your own fault!!! sorry


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Obviously UnConstitional for a few reasons. Another reason that the SCOTUS needs to start taking 2nd amendment cases and stomping crap like this into the ground.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I’m sick of these stupid gun control BS. I just wish the leftist bastards just come out and do what they really want, which is total ban and confiscation of all civilian firearms. Just do it already and get it over with. I really believe a complete and total ban and confiscation will be good for the country. The left always claim that most Americans support gun control, I say let’s go for it so we could see if it’s true...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

6811 said:


> I'm sick of these stupid gun control BS. I just wish the leftist bastards just come out and do what they really want, which is total ban and confiscation of all civilian firearms. Just do it already and get it over with. I really believe a complete and total ban and confiscation will be good for the country. The left always claim that most Americans support gun control, I say let's go for it so we could see if it's true...


 @6811. Did you see in Annarrundle county the cops were trying a gun confiscation under red flag laws and wound up shooting and killing the guy? My step daughter (police Lt. in Howard Co.) sez the cops all hate these red flag laws for being unconstitutional and dangerous to both cops and citizens. 
Sorry, but if someone is pounding on my door in the middle of the nite, I'm answering with my Glock in hand. Not threatening, but ready. And that is just what got this guy killed. The step daughter sez the police are just waiting for a black citizen to be shot and killed under these laws. Then the lawsuits will fly and maybe this horseshit will be struck down.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> @6811. Did you see in Annarrundle county the cops were trying a gun confiscation under red flag laws and wound up shooting and killing the guy? My step daughter (police Lt. in Howard Co.) sez the cops all hate these red flag laws for being unconstitutional and dangerous to both cops and citizens.
> Sorry, but if someone is pounding on my door in the middle of the nite, I'm answering with my Glock in hand. Not threatening, but ready. And that is just what got this guy killed. The step daughter sez the police are just waiting for a black citizen to be shot and killed under these laws. Then the lawsuits will fly and maybe this horseshit will be struck down.


Oh I am expecting for more, a law suit would not be enough. This issue should be kept out of the courts and decided by "we the people". Being struck down by the courts will only cancel the law, if this was settled and decided by "we the people", it will completely extinguish the source of the said gun control laws. And that would be a better deal.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> ......


Obviously common sense and mechanical ability plays a roll in being successful. I don't doubt the type of person on this board (resilient and self sufficient) with a little resolve to do things can accomplish an 80% lower without any difficulty. https://www.80-lower.com Even makes it easy to do with their jigs. To quote the comercial "so easy even a caveman can do it."


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It's too bad. There's a lot of good land upstate, farms are going for cheap up there these days. It would be a nice place to live but they're ruining it with these kinds of stupid draconian laws.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Obviously UnConstitional for a few reasons. Another reason that the SCOTUS needs to start taking 2nd amendment cases and stomping crap like this into the ground.


True, we will wait and see if this even gets out of the committee that it is in. The NYC contingent in the Assembly and the Senate have thrown a lot of BS at the wall and so far the only thing that got through was the SAFE act and only because the Gov Chairman Cuomo our dear leader used a message of necessity in an underhanded move to get the bill through without any debate.

From what I read the bill is aimed at us pistol license holders not gun at the point of sale but the point of the 5 year renewal on our lifetime (nonexpiring licenses). In the PRNY you have to have a license to possess a handgun. I am really hoping that someone brings that up in the SCotUS when they finally get there with one of these suits against places like WA, OR, NY,CA, CT, HI. (It is spreading so we have to make a stand and fight it where we are or all will be lost)

NY is a "May issue" state which actually is in violation of Heller v DC, because of the license requirement to own a possess a handgun not just carry it.

However relying on SCotUS to save us is a fools bet. When the SAFE act was signed into law it required all "Assault Weapons" to be registered within a year of the laws passage. Even by their own estimates they got 3% compliance, far lower than CT did whith their unconstitutional law.

The SAFE act actually increased the numbers of AR type guns in the state (albeit modified to be in compliance), people who had no desire to own one actually bought one (or more) and the law even opened up a loophole to have AR pistols legally put on a pistol license. I see the SAFE act as a huge failure for the PRNY because it was so poorly written it actually increased ownership of the type of gun they were targeting.

This one has 1st, 4th 5th and 14th amendment problems so it will be challenged immediately after passage. Which is a danger for the left because it may take all their other unconstitutional laws down along with it. The left's overreach in WA is a good example of how loony they are and how extreme their reach has become. I see a Supreme Court fight coming, hopefully RBG will have been replaced by the time it gets there. This NY bill if passed may be the straw that breaks the back of all gun restrictions by the individual states in the US.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> It's too bad. There's a lot of good land upstate, farms are going for cheap up there these days. It would be a nice place to live but they're ruining it with these kinds of stupid draconian laws.


It is not only the gun laws but the property taxes and all the other BS ftaxes and fees that go along with being a resident of the Gulag that are killing NY. If my wife's parents were not in thier 80s and in the condition that they are in we would be gone by now. NY is losing more working people than the illegals they are importing can make up for. We have lost two congressional seats in the past 15 years, hopefully we will lose more in the future so they are no longer a powerbroker in presidential politics.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> It is not only the gun laws but the property taxes and all the other BS ftaxes and fees that go along with being a resident of the Gulag that are killing NY. If my wife's parents were not in thier 80s and in the condition that they are in we would be gone by now. NY is losing more working people than the illegals they are importing can make up for. We have lost two congressional seats in the past 15 years, hopefully we will lose more in the future so they are no longer a powerbroker in presidential politics.


Yes, New Jersey, too. Same problems.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Yes, New Jersey, too. Same problems.


two Gulags on the same side of the continent. If it were not for the Army I would have never willingly set foot in the PRNY. Of course I would not have met my wife of 16 years either but, what the hell you play the cards you are dealt and leave nothing on the table when you are done. I was trying to get stationed in Texas coming out of Germany but that didn't happen, so I retired from the active service and went to work for the Army as a civilian. Now I can pretty much move around the globe freely as long as I can find a job where I want to go. Hopefully Wyoming, Utah, Idaho or Montana is in my future 5-10 years from now (retirement).


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

dsdmmat said:


> Obviously common sense and mechanical ability plays a roll in being successful. I don't doubt the type of person on this board (resilient and self sufficient) with a little resolve to do things can accomplish an 80% lower without any difficulty. https://www.80-lower.com Even makes it easy to do with their jigs. To quote the comercial "so easy even a caveman can do it."


I'm gonna at least give it a go. I was gifted three 80%ers and a jig and am slowly acquiring the bits needed to finish 'em.


----------

